# I hope everyone is involved For the benefit ...!!!



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi all, how are you all ..

I am sometimes surprised that in some of the diseases I have read in the forum especially ((diarrhea or anemia)).
ِAnd I do not want to talk about other diseases.
*I do not mean anyone
*​some one start treatment without reference to the causes of this disease ..
Anemia has internal and external causes .....
And diarrhea also has multiple internal causes ..

I see some of you start with nutritional supplements or vitamins, either by injection or feed for livestock, this may cause an increase in the problem and not solve it,
I am starting from the point of view of treatment before giving nutritional supplements and vitamins, and the diagnosis is half the treatment by her breeder or veterinarian.

Laboratory analysis

Blood or diarrhea ((Livestock waste))
The cause of the underlying problem is explained before the treatment is not known to cause

*((I do not doubt your experience in this matter))*​
But this is a view from my opinion, I hope to accept from you in this interest for all and not to break your opinions in this field.

I would like to open a discussion field to exchange experiences and hear your opinions on these topics is not more, you may be seeing something I do not know and possible opposite.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2018)

I haven't had to deal with either of these, so I'll be watching to learn more about them. I think most anemia is caused by heavy worm load. Diarrhea can have multiple causes. 

What are some of the causes for these two problems in your sheep?


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 23, 2018)

I think most people think "it can't hurt" when they give supplements, vitamins, minerals, etc. Usually we can't afford to have the vet come out, and they won't always give a consult over the phone, so we self diagnose, then treat our sheep with various things until they improve, never knowing what the root cause was.

Anemia is fairly straightforward here in the Southeast US, though I can't speak for other areas of the country. Here, 99% of the time it's barber pole worms. The other 1% can be so varied that even the vets can't figure it out without testing that is often worth much more than the sheep--this being the biggest problem with sheep and goat veterinary care in this country! Sheep and goats are just not worth much, dollar wise, for the majority of producers.

Diarrhea is certainly more complicated, a symptom of a sickness and not a sickness itself. This requires fecal analysis and, again, more trial and error. But I agree it's very easy to make a sheep with diarrhea sicker if you don't know the underlying cause.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 23, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I haven't had to deal with either of these, so I'll be watching to learn more about them. I think most anemia is caused by heavy worm load. Diarrhea can have multiple causes.
> 
> What are some of the causes for these two problems in your sheep?



Hello, how are you Bay  ...
Thanks for the replies Baymule  and this gives me support to put up more topics ..
I hope that your livestock  will not be affected by bad or disease..

Anemia also has multiple causes not only worming alone, there are external and internal causes of anemia
Yes diarrhea has several causes

I want to know the reasons and methods of treatment and also there are ways to protect .... !!


I will explain to you soon because it needs a bit lengthy explanation ..
Frankly I hope I get the information for everyone and I also want to take information from them.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 24, 2018)

mysunwolf said:


> I think most people think "it can't hurt" when they give supplements, vitamins, minerals, etc. Usually we can't afford to have the vet come out, and they won't always give a consult over the phone, so we self diagnose, then treat our sheep with various things until they improve, never knowing what the root cause was.
> 
> Anemia is fairly straightforward here in the Southeast US, though I can't speak for other areas of the country. Here, 99% of the time it's barber pole worms. The other 1% can be so varied that even the vets can't figure it out without testing that is often worth much more than the sheep--this being the biggest problem with sheep and goat veterinary care in this country! Sheep and goats are just not worth much, dollar wise, for the majority of producers.
> 
> Diarrhea is certainly more complicated, a symptom of a sickness and not a sickness itself. This requires fecal analysis and, again, more trial and error. But I agree it's very easy to make a sheep with diarrhea sicker if you don't know the underlying cause.




Hello ..

Thanks for the nice reply ..

I would like to alert you that some dietary supplements may increase the problem and not be resolved, especially if infected with a worm or coccidiosis, because they often feed on the intestines or food inside the intestines,
That is why treatment should first be followed by support for good food.

Actually vitamins and supplements are not harmful in the case of good health

Like what I said diarrhea in which a type of difficulty diagnosis only analysis of him, actually know the reasons are half the treatment


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 25, 2018)

@Baymule
@mysunwolf

Diagnosis of diarrhea varies according to the cause. If it is caused by a microbial infection, the sheep suffer from continuous diarrhea, abdominal pain, general weakness, dryness and diarrhea. Yellow or greenish color is characterized by smell of salmonella. In the case of E. coli, diarrhea is accompanied by a drop of water from the mouth and a dryness and always affects the lambs less than four weeks old.

It can be treated with antibiotics such as neomycin, or fluomycin and added to drinking water 2-3 days in addition to vitamins.

Diarrhea, black with blood and bloating with loss of appetite (infection coccidia), coccidiosis occur in young people aged 4 months and more and may be less age at times.

Treatment with the addition of amprolium with sulfa compounds or adding anti-coccidiosis to feed.

Fungi also play a role in the infection of sheep with diarrhea due to poor storage of feces and the release of fungal toxins. It is necessary to prevent the addition of antifungal agents to the stored feed, or to add anti-fungal to the feed provided to the sheep.

If the diarrhea is caused by the intake of milk a lot, the lambs do not look sick or lose appetite to eat, but the drought appears due to diarrhea. It can be overcome by stopping feeding the lambs on the milk and regulating the feeding times, and giving it (magnesium milk) to make the lamb waste solid.


Causes of anemia.

Exotic (lice, ticks) or any insects that are a blood sucker .. also (not good fodder)

Internal:
Weak performance of the internal organs in general are only shown by laboratory examination and blood analysis (shows imbalance), whether imbalance in one of the enzymes of internal organs.
According to the examination, treatment is for the cause.


Sorry for the little explanation, because it needs more details and a long
This is short for these diseases​


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 25, 2018)

@kuwaiti-90 thank you, those descriptions are extremely helpful!


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 25, 2018)

@mysunwolf 

You welcome  and thank you 

I wish it’s helpful for all members


----------



## Baymule (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank you for sharing your wisdom and experience with us. I learn so much on this forum from the members that have had their animals much longer than I have.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 25, 2018)

kuwaiti-90 said:


> Causes of anemia.
> 
> Exotic (lice, ticks) or any insects that are a blood sucker .. also (not good fodder)
> 
> ...



Often, it's not the external parasite itself that causes the anemia. In other words, the anemia is not caused by the loss of blood directly to the blood sucker, but by the little  nasties that the blood suckers transmit during their feeding. 
Anaplasmosis being one of several that can be transmitted by external parasites.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 28, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Often, it's not the external parasite itself that causes the anemia. In other words, the anemia is not caused by the loss of blood directly to the blood sucker, but by the little  nasties that the blood suckers transmit during their feeding.
> Anaplasmosis being one of several that can be transmitted by external parasites.



Yes, your words are true and thank you for supporting the information.

I did not say that only external parasites are the only cause but many causes are one of the causes of wild blood also ..

There are actually parasites outside that transmit internal diseases in blood.

Thank you for your comment ..


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 28, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Thank you for sharing your wisdom and experience with us. I learn so much on this forum from the members that have had their animals much longer than I have.



I am also happy to share some information with you.

I have been practicing livestock breeding for almost 20 years, especially sheep and goats. We have farm cows owned by a grandfather, goats, and some types of poultry.

I'm not really a veterinarian but my experience I see is not bad in some case .


----------

